# Whats your Gun of Choice in the home



## Taboo_oh

Sitting next to me right now is my 9mm. I would prefer to use a shotgun, but I don't want to keep it out when the kids come over. The handgun is much more easy to move around and put up.


----------



## survival

I have a 9mm next to me also. I keep the shotgun upstairs. I keep all guns unloaded and I always put them up if I know the grandkids are coming around. yes, I'm that old!


----------



## acidlittle

Glock 27 .40 SW. Have a mag loaded with Magsafe ammo the one that is prefragmented but not supposed to over penetrate.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers

I live in an apartment, so my weapon of chioce is my 1991A1 colt .45 with HP's or safetyslugs so there will be no over penetration here. keep in mind guys you are responsible for there that bullet goes even after it goes threw the person in your house, there could be children next door.


----------



## gitnready4it

I use a glock 23 but also have a youth action 20 ga. pump. My wife and daughter can both use the shotgun and it will get the job done. ::rambo::


----------



## C5GUY

My beside buddy, beside my wife, is a Mossberg 500 12ga. 5/1 cut down to 18 1/8" loaded with 6 rounds of 00 buckshot. Other "friends" of the family include a Ruger 9mm with a loaded 15 round clip, 6 loaded 15 round standby clips plus 3 loaded 30 round clips. The "kids" are (2) 38cal revolvers, one Colt and one Charter Arms Detective, one 22cal revolver and lastly one 22cal. clip fed rifle. I maintain 1400 rounds of 9mm ammo, 415 rounds of assorted 12ga shells, mostly 00 buck and some birdshot, 400+ rounds 38 special, and somewhere around 1200 rounds 22cal long rifle shells, all stored in a air tight ammo box with several oxygen absorbers just for good measure. I will be adding at least one high power rifle and am in process of researching my future new adoption now.
C5GUY


----------



## survival

C5GUY said:


> My beside buddy, beside my wife, is a Mossberg 500 12ga. 5/1 cut down to 18 1/8" loaded with 6 rounds of 00 buckshot. Other "friends" of the family include a Ruger 9mm with a loaded 15 round clip, 6 loaded 15 round standby clips plus 3 loaded 30 round clips. The "kids" are (2) 38cal revolvers, one Colt and one Charter Arms Detective, one 22cal revolver and lastly one 22cal. clip fed rifle. I maintain 1400 rounds of 9mm ammo, 415 rounds of assorted 12ga shells, mostly 00 buck and some birdshot, 400+ rounds 38 special, and somewhere around 1200 rounds 22cal long rifle shells, all stored in a air tight ammo box with several oxygen absorbers just for good measure. I will be adding at least one high power rifle and am in process of researching my future new adoption now.
> C5GUY


 ::clapping:: ::redsnipe:: ::rambo:: ::saber::

Holy crapola! I'd hate to see what the cousins have!

Picking up a Glock or Springfield XDS 45 here in about a week.


----------



## acidlittle

I really want to try an XDS, I loved the XD 9 I shot!


----------



## Peter Prepper

Id love a Browning 9mm pistol, would I not.


----------



## C5GUY

Peter Prepper said:


> Id love a Browning 9mm pistol, would I not.


I promise that you would love any 9mm. ::rambo::


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

I keep a 1911 45ACP handy at home. I'd like to get a full sized 9mm. Maybe a Ruger P95?


----------



## C5GUY

GunsKnivesSurvival said:


> I keep a 1911 45ACP handy at home. I'd like to get a full sized 9mm. Maybe a Ruger P95?


Mine is a Ruger P95. Great gun, easy to shoot, easy to break down and clean and not bad to look at. Definitely not a cary piece, too big and too heavy. In the year I have owned mine I have run 100's of rounds through it with not one hiccup. It will eat a 30 round clip for breakfast. ::rambo::


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

C5GUY said:


> GunsKnivesSurvival said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep a 1911 45ACP handy at home. I'd like to get a full sized 9mm. Maybe a Ruger P95?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a Ruger P95. Great gun, easy to shoot, easy to break down and clean and not bad to look at. Definitely not a cary piece, too big and too heavy. In the year I have owned mine I have run 100's of rounds through it with not one hiccup. It will eat a 30 round clip for breakfast. ::rambo::
Click to expand...

Cool. Thanks! I found a stainless version for $350 today (I think I can get them to shave a few bucks off that) and I've been agonizing over picking it up. I see nothing but good reviews so far. Do you feel the accuracy is OK?


----------



## C5GUY

GunsKnivesSurvival said:


> C5GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GunsKnivesSurvival said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep a 1911 45ACP handy at home. I'd like to get a full sized 9mm. Maybe a Ruger P95?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a Ruger P95. Great gun, easy to shoot, easy to break down and clean and not bad to look at. Definitely not a cary piece, too big and too heavy. In the year I have owned mine I have run 100's of rounds through it with not one hiccup. It will eat a 30 round clip for breakfast. ::rambo::
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Thanks! I found a stainless version for $350 today (I think I can get them to shave a few bucks off that) and I've been agonizing over picking it up. I see nothing but good reviews so far. Do you feel the accuracy is OK?
Click to expand...

Mine is a brushed nickel but I would have preferred the black version and might even paint mine flat black. Accuracy is on par with any semi-automatic pistol and maybe a little better due to the heft of the gun which makes the shooter hold it tighter. I see these locally for the $275 to $300 range and paid $300 cash for mine from a local.


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

I bought the black slide P95. Thanks for the info, it kind of put me over the top in my decision.


----------



## Nathaniel

A 9mm is the best firearm you could have around at home or elsewhere. Peter and C5GUY, that's the shit, isn't it?


----------



## Xplorer

Ruger SP101 loaded with Federal Premium .357 Mag 130 grain Hydra-Shok JHP's. Sleeps right next to me (even closer than the wife). It has a aftermarket grip (forget which one) which fits my hand like a glove.


----------



## preop

I have always wondered how people can be too lazy to wear their pistol around their homes? This is the only way to both assure that your gun is always within reach, yet secure from unauthorized use/theft. My choice is the same as it is anywhere else, a PF-9 Keltec. The odds are much worse that you won't have any longarm (when you need a gun) than any case wherein a pocket 9mm won't be enough. Just look at the Armed Citizen column of the NRA mag. Only rarely need you fire, much less hit, much less hit vital organs, much less do so repeatedly with a powerful load. Merely the sight of your gun, merely shots fired, mere "peripheral" hits, mere .22lr hits, are almost always adequate. It's far more important that you keep a "mere" pocketgun on your person than to have the power of a rifle or shotgun. You don't answer the door with shotgun in hand. Nor do you mow the lawn that way, nor take out the garbage, attend to the mail or the pets, etc. The pocket pistol, however, can be with you as you do all those things, move room to room, go get something from the car, the storage shed out back, etc. That is worth far more than any perceived "power" or accuracy advantage of any longarm. The reason to settle for a mere handgun level of power and accuracy is its portability, so why leave your pistol lying around?


----------



## 1895gunner

My go-to at home is my Judge.










1895gunner


----------



## Lucky Jim

Guns are a mystery to me because here in Britain they're virtually banned, but that doesn't seem to stop criminals somehow getting them easily enough, for example 2 unarmed policewomen were gunned down and killed only last week.
Can I ask a couple of questions?
1- I've heard that revolvers are more reliable than automatics because autos are more likely to jam, is that true?
2- Dirty Harry uses a .44 Magnum because of it's fantastic hitting power, so why do people buy smaller-calibre weapons that don't hit so hard?


----------



## Denton

Using .45s of various makes and models to get to the rifles and shotguns. No hangun compares to a rifle or shotgun.
I suppose my preferred handgun frame would be the 1911.


----------



## Denton

Jim, the auto is more apt to malfunction, but that isn't a terrible threat if one stays proficient.
Otherwise, the revolver is a tried and true design.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

1911s a marlin 336 and a ar


----------



## 1895gunner

kyletx1911a1 said:


> 1911s a marlin 336 and a ar


See now there is a guy that knows what he's talking about. Marlin's that is........

1895gunner


----------



## kyletx1911a1

yes sir the 1911 is just to get to the lever i try to keep two out 1 for me 1for momma she can cover till i get to the safe


----------



## Lucky Jim

Denton said:


> Jim, the auto is more apt to malfunction, but that isn't a terrible threat if one stays proficient.
> Otherwise, the revolver is a tried and true design.


Thanks, Serpico was shot in the cheek at close range, it knocked him down and he was dazed for a while but it did no real harm.
Dunno what weapon the bad guy used but it can't have had much hitting pwer-


----------



## 1895gunner

I believe it was a 25 auto....

1895gunner


----------



## Lucky Jim

1895gunner said:


> I believe it was a 25 auto....


.25" calibre don't sound much good, it's only a little bit bigger than a .22" squirrel gun, no wonder Serpico soon recovered..

PS- I just found this on the net-
*.25 caliber*: 
_"James Bond's boss orders him to hand in his .25 Beretta, calling it "worthless", and issues him with a .380 Walther PPK instead.
In the non-fictional world, a .25 is known as the weapon of choice of light-weight women and pimps, primarily because it can easily fit in a handbag for the women, and a shoe or sock for the pimps. Real world use for a .25: plinking cans off fence posts from six feet away, or, with blanks, starting a foot race." _


----------



## jwall378

My Springfield Armory XD-9 in my bedroom. If i have time, I'd run down to the basement for my Mossberg 590 12ga pump. If I really needed to get a point across to an intruder....my M&P15 5.56 should do the trick


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Lucky Jim said:


> Guns are a mystery to me because here in Britain they're virtually banned, but that doesn't seem to stop criminals somehow getting them easily enough, for example 2 unarmed policewomen were gunned down and killed only last week.
> Can I ask a couple of questions?
> 1- I've heard that revolvers are more reliable than automatics because autos are more likely to jam, is that true?
> 2- Dirty Harry uses a .44 Magnum because of it's fantastic hitting power, so why do people buy smaller-calibre weapons that don't hit so hard?


I'm a big bore man myself, Jim, when it comes to handguns. Handguns are relatively low powered when compared to rifles or shotguns, and i want every edge available to me in a bad situation.
I prefer 45 caliber - I have several 45 automatics (191A1 style), and my bedside gun is a Ruger Blackhawk revolver chambered in 45 Colt. I also employ a 44 Special snubnose revolver and a 357 magnum snubnose revolver as pocket-carry guns. I do have a 44 magnum Ruger Super Blackhawk but it's very large and heavy to carry around except in the fields or woods.
Right next to the headboard of the bed is a Ruger Mini 14, and since living on a farm sometimes means destroying predators there is always a shotgun very close by.
I have been collecting guns for over 50 years and have them ranging from 22 caliber to 45 caliber hanguns; from 12 ga to .410 bore shotguns; from 22 to 45-70 rifles.
**Disclaimer - I do own one 9MM, a Walther P38 as part of my WWII collection.**


----------



## Irish

Mainly and always in close proximity the Walther P99 .40 & soon 1 of 3 Tactical pistol grip scatterguns!


----------



## shotlady

C5GUY said:


> I promise that you would love any 9mm. ::rambo::


i love my 9's


----------



## Slow_T4R

My favorite gun in home is my Stevens 320 12ga shotgun. Very short barrel and will get the job done if something was to happen.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

1911s a ar15 getting a 12 ga for momma


----------



## jandor123

I go old school, got my M1911 with me all the time. 
I also like S&W .357's because i can use .38 specials and .357 shells. I love my Mod. 686, smooth, clean double action. Hit whatever i point at ;-)


----------



## jmh033089

Glock 17 RFT2 9mm Remington Golden Saber 147gr. I use for home and duty, I have trusted this weapon with my life many times, and it has never let me down...


----------



## Hardknocks24

I fav is my sig 45 stays in the house with gold dot ammo. My garge stays with two ar 15 "s and on me is my .40 cal loaded with special surprise .


----------



## kyletx1911a1

I keep a 1911 on the hip till bed time then on the nitestand,
Also a 12 ga pump a 30-30 A ar .556 And a .308 enough for everyone
In the house to take a door and a hallway


----------



## whoppo

Aside from the Sig on my person, I'd have to go with the suppressed 7" AR Pistol.


----------



## Wolfie

This is my goto gun, i'm pretty good with it and its never failed to go bang on target when I need it to (its a cimarron in .45LC).


----------



## machinejjh

My Ruger SR9C.


----------



## seabreeze133

Ma Deuce.


----------



## JDE101

My Kimber 1911 .45ACP is holstered at my side as I type this and is with me where ever it is legal to carry, and always at home. The only exception is in hot weather when I am wearing shorts and a tank-top or T-shirt--then a S&W 642 with .38+P loads is in a pocket holster in a front pocket. At night, the Kimber is in the nightstand and a 12 gauge Remington 870 is under the bed, loaded with 00 buck. For years, I never carried at home--until someone pointed out the obvious to me, that 100% of home invasions occur at home! Duh! Since then, I either have a firearm on me or within arms reach at all times! ::rambo::


----------



## SOCOM42

My preference is my thompson smg. But an 870 20" with 00 buck and a smith 629 4" will do just fine. A smith 1911 fits into the mix also.
My daughter has a remington combat 7 shot 1187 20ga and a mod 66 smith with a 2-1/2" bbl.


----------



## ohioguy

H&r pardner pump 12 gauge. Either bird shot or buck shot.whyever I throw in it's nt going to be nice. I feel safe though


----------



## mulle46

G21 to work my way to the ar in the safe if need be.


----------



## Verteidiger

Remington 870 12 gauge pump shotgun, extended magazine tube, Surefire foreend weaponlight, Hornady TAP FPD buckshot, and Blackhawk sling, with 55-round bandoleer. 

Pistol is Springfield Armory XD45, 13 + 1 capacity, with weaponlight.

Enough to hold down the fort.


----------



## mluikey

I keep 2 Glock 19s close by. One is on the nightstand with a handheld flashlight and a spare magazine and the other is in my SHTF bag that is next to the door. In that bag I keep the 19, 2 15 round mags, a 33 round mag, 2 canisters of Saber red pepper spray, a back up flashlight, first aid kit, and a big knife.


----------



## JDE101

bobbybill said:


> Are you kidding? I don't carry a gun around at home.


Why not??? Did if ever dawn on you where home invasions occur? I can guarantee you that 100% of the home invasions occur AT HOME! That seems like a pretty good reason to carry at home.

BTW, welcome to the forum from SW Ohio.:smile:


----------



## Lattice

JDE101 said:


> Why not??? Did if ever dawn on you where home invasions occur? I can guarantee you that 100% of the home invasions occur AT HOME! That seems like a pretty good reason to carry at home.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the forum from SW Ohio.:smile:


Because gunz r bad. Duh.

I almost always carry. So my pistol gets me to a shotgun, and a shotgun gets me to a rifle.

Wait, what am I saying. Gunz R bad.


----------



## Blackcat

I only carry around the home if im doing something that requires it like mending a fence line or investigating strangers on the property which happens a lot during hunting season. Otherwise just keep them near by. Unless something really strange happens to change my mind my go to gun is my Taurus .454 revolver hands down. I have a Sig p226 9mm I like as well but I prefer revolvers for their reliability.
I also keep two Remington 870 12 gauge shotguns as pets. One short one with pistol grip for whatever and a full length 28" barrel Wingmaster.
00 buck and slugs. Savage .300 win mag. Although I have not found anything the shotguns and rifles can do that my revolver doesnt already do.


----------



## Pir8fan

Shotgun in the bedroom but a Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry II everywere I go. Love those 1911s


----------



## Pir8fan

GunsKnivesSurvival said:


> I keep a 1911 45ACP handy at home. I'd like to get a full sized 9mm. Maybe a Ruger P95?


Look at the Ruger but also look at the S&W M&P. I've got both and they're both excellent.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

I have my Mossberg 500 12ga shotgun ready for deployment if need be. Same with my roommate.


----------



## Blackcat

PrepperThyAngus said:


> I have my Mossberg 500 12ga shotgun ready for deployment if need be. Same with my roommate.


Your saying your roommate can be deployed if need be or he also has a shotgun ? hehe :mrgreen: sorry I couldnt resist.


----------



## Wallimiyama

You can deploy the roommate...you just have to be very careful about chambering a round! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fuzzee

I've gone threw many combinations, but have come down to my pistola and AR. They just work. Pistol for being nice about it and AR for not.


----------



## brimstone

S&W M&P9 is always close at hand. AR15 and 12 ga w/buck loaded in the safe.


----------



## Lattice

bobbybill said:


> Thanks. That is obviously true and 100% of bank robberies occur in banks, 100% of yard sales occur in yards, and 100% of bar fights take place in bars. I own many guns but I have resolved 100% of the home invasions at my place without a gunfight on my way to drag out the heavier weapons. To each his own, I just thought you were pulling our leg.


Have a lot of home invasions at your place?


----------



## shotlady

im ready to defend my self and children any room, any time;-)
it wouldnt be recommended cause im a mother...of two marines who when not away on business usually hang round.
im not sure which is safer the kids to catch em or the me. dont bother calling the cops they are already here too. lol




we get a lot of home invasion around here. los angeles.


----------



## Lattice

bobbybill said:


> None, that's why I don't feel the need to strap on a pistol to walk around in my home. I guess I'm too trusting.





> I own many guns but I have resolved 100% of the home invasions at my place without a gunfight on my way to drag out the heavier weapons.


So, because you didn't need a gun because it hasn't happened, you won't need a gun if it does happen?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

bobbybill said:


> None, that's why I don't feel the need to strap on a pistol to walk around in my home. I guess I'm too trusting.


We live in rural area. I don't think gang bangers are going to kick in my door looking for drugs to steal, but........................you never know what may happen in today's society.
So, at this very moment, 10:53 PM on a Sunday night, I'm here in my recliner with four dogs sleeping at my feet and a 44 Special revolver in my pocket.
Long ago and far away I learned first hand a very valuable lesson - it's better to have a weapon and not need it, than to need a weapon and not have one.


----------



## Piratesailor

9mm xdm usually close at hand or on me while at home. 

I'm in the burbs in a fairly low crime area. If they get past the Chihuahua and then my wife I'll grab the AK and run like hell.


----------



## PreparedTexan

My go-to home defense is my daily carry 9mm. I simply always have it. I get out of bed and holster it, and I unholster it when I go to bed. And when I'm in bed it's right at my side. If there's something going on outside my home however, I'll grab my AR before investigating. ::rambo::


----------



## TxBorderCop

I live in a very rural area up in the mountains, so not too many home invasions, but there are a few. Luckily for the local constabulary, there is no recidivism as the perps are shot dead by the homeowners.

That being said, I have four Labrador Retrievers for alert then on to the two 1911's (a Wilson Combat and, believe it or not, a Taurus PT1911 AR which has been flawless for 2000 rounds, including one IDPA match), my Browning HiPower, Momma's XD in .40S&W then my duty weapon (an H&K P2000SK which is one of the worst pistols I have ever shot) to fight our way to the AR's and the Winchester Defender shotguns.


----------



## DKYACHT

Springfield XDM 5.25 .40 is what I keep next to my bed. I also keep a short barrel Remington 870 12 gauge about 3' from my bed. It's nice to have choices! Lol.


----------



## usav8er

My favorite is my Remington 870 with 00 buck in my bedroom closet. I CCW a .40 cal or have it within arm's reach 24/7.


----------



## C5GUY

Here is my #1 go to gun for the home. Keep it loaded with 6 rounds of 3" 00 buckshot.


----------



## GTC63

Love my Ruger GP100 and 125 gr JHPs - at the night stand. 

Marlin 336 in the closet - the rest in the safe.


----------



## jgriner

12 gauge


----------



## Randywag

I carry my XD40 around, but i keep the 870 express upstairs. I keep the 870 loaded with hexolit32 rounds, bad day for bad guys.


----------



## Sr40ken

SR40 on my hip at all times. The wife is near her 1911 most of the time. We have a Ruger P345, a Taurus 66 (.357), Mini 14 and Rossi R92 (.357) at our disposal also.


----------



## Smitty901

The home is covered nuff said. At any give time I may have anyone of 3 on my side. They are a way to get to the right gun.
Right now a light .38 S&W.
Should I get more concerned that could be swapped for much more fire power.


----------



## celticdad98

My HK P2000 .40 LEM sits on my nightstand in a cheap nylon holster with a Streamlight light clipped to it. ALWAYS on my hip is my HK P2000SK .40 LEM. AND within arms reach of my bed is my Mossberg 590A1 with Surefire light!!!!

Oh yeah, my gun safe is in the bedroom as well, so I have access to a little firepower there too!!!!!


----------



## Leon

Every post on this thread is great. Every option presented is a damn good one. I have not seen any dumb ideas or bad advice on this one. Me? After doing range shooting and hunting with it, my mossberg 500 shotgun would be probably my first weapon to grab unless an armed group was just in the cul-de-sac, at which point I would whip out my modded SKS. It's slam them down quick or pin them down with nasty bullets that cut through vests and hit through thick brush. The mossy is brutal in power and you don't have to be a good shot with it. Single 0 buckshot will drop anyone period no matter their armor or helmet. The SKS will cut through body armor, trauma plates, brick walls, cars, doors, walls and lots of situations. I would prefer to disagree with other users here in that my SKS has never given me trouble, is easy to use once you know it and has a funny way of confusing anyone looking to use it against you. I run 40 round mags with no problem at all. If you don't know what to do with loading and firing, that carbine is impossible to use. It will slam open, jam and fail to feed if you're just some punk who found it. Unless you own and shoot one you have no idea how to load it. Just another failsafe.


----------



## Sr40ken

Leon, great post. Many get focused on the latest hollow point etc. I keep a magazine of M855 for my Mini just for penetration whether it's 5.56NATO or 7.62X39 Warsaw, old military ball will stop cars where as HP may not penetrate. People need to be aware ther is no perfect ammo and no perfect gun, proper tool for the job!


----------



## Jazzman

Sr40ken said:


> Leon, great post. Many get focused on the latest hollow point etc. I keep a magazine of M855 for my Mini just for penetration whether it's 5.56NATO or 7.62X39 Warsaw, old military ball will stop cars where as HP may not penetrate. People need to be aware ther is no perfect ammo and no perfect gun, proper tool for the job!


 Exactly correct , but with the caveat that there are cartridges that will penetrate even with HP , Spire points etc. though the two mentioned aren't among them.

Does any perchance remeber the Ithaca Mag10 Roadblocker? And of course a great many sporting rifle cartridges will penetrate , I believe that if were to find it necessary to stop a vehicle I'd just pull the .375 rum out of the safe , or maybe the TRG.


----------



## Sr40ken

Jazzman said:


> Exactly correct , but with the caveat that there are cartridges that will penetrate even with HP , Spire points etc. though the two mentioned aren't among them.
> 
> Does any perchance remeber the Ithaca Mag10 Roadblocker? And of course a great many sporting rifle cartridges will penetrate , I believe that if were to find it necessary to stop a vehicle I'd just pull the .375 rum out of the safe , or maybe the TRG.


I was talking in the context of home defense/preparedness case. There are dozens upon dozens of rounds that have better penetration that either the 5.56 or the 7.62X39. I don't want to carry them far or swing 'em around the house or otherwise I would have mentioned the 50 BMG.


----------



## Jazzman

Sr40ken said:


> I was talking in the context of home defense/preparedness case. There are dozens upon dozens of rounds that have better penetration that either the 5.56 or the 7.62X39. I don't want to carry them far or swing 'em around the house or otherwise I would have mentioned the 50 BMG.


 I believe that I cited the viability of those dozens of other rounds didn't I? And quite frankly your mention of the .50 bmg rifles is a highly specious comparison , are you going to attempt to tell me that ( as examples) my BAR in 7mm rem mag or my Guide Gun in .45-70 compare in length and weight with the .50 bmg rifles? Perhaps you'd care to compare the weight of the guide gun with that of the AK and AR variants?

Keep in mind that particular rifle is one that I carry on a *daily* basis when in the north country.

As regards actual home defense , much like Leon , the first thing I reach for *at home* is a Mossberg 500 loaded with the appropriate buckshot. In the north country that's a different matter , a .44 mag is *always* present and so is a heavy rifle , but then there's not much in the way of likely human assailants within the context of that particualr environment.

The whole issue is a " horses for courses" question.


----------



## Smitty901

FBI, gell test, tons of reports and test on rounds zombie killer , super bad ninja tips shot gun rifle or one eyed dog. 
Here is the deal longest shot you may take in you house is?
I will bet if bubbda comes in 1 dog may eat him if not anyone one of these options will stop him
.380 loaded with 95 gr flat nose center mass he will be shot more than once.
.38 regardless of what round is in it
9mm,40 same out come
.45 bigger hole same out come
410 piss him off 
20,12 g 1 shot stops him second kills
AR regardless of round shoot shoot again he in finished.
Ak same as AR
Your Marlin 30-30 hunting rifle same as above.
Point is the only thing that counts is hitting the target center mass and then hitting it again
Learn to bring your weapon to you acquire center mass and shoot you will seldom fire less that 2 shots and history shows 3 is about right. And a few just empty the thing.
But ,but a 380 will not penetrate really Sheet door 21 feet 95 Gr flat it also went through the 7/16 ply wood behind it quick draw by a girl bubba took it in the nose. Notice the tumble on exit.
Company's make money confusing the issue.


----------



## Sr40ken

Jazzman said:


> I believe that I cited the viability of those dozens of other rounds didn't I? And quite frankly your mention of the .50 bmg rifles is a highly specious comparison , are you going to attempt to tell me that ( as examples) my BAR in 7mm rem mag or my Guide Gun in .45-70 compare in length and weight with the .50 bmg rifles? Perhaps you'd care to compare the weight of the guide gun with that of the AK and AR variants?
> 
> Keep in mind that particular rifle is one that I carry on a *daily* basis when in the north country.
> 
> As regards actual home defense , much like Leon , the first thing I reach for *at home* is a Mossberg 500 loaded with the appropriate buckshot. In the north country that's a different matter , a .44 mag is *always* present and so is a heavy rifle , but then there's not much in the way of likely human assailants within the context of that particualr environment.
> 
> The whole issue is a " horses for courses" question.


specious? I'd think not. I was comparing and using as an example two popular cartridges, the 5.56 and 7.62X39. I was not entertaining debate of my rifle is better than your rifle nor proving my firearm knowledge is better than anyone elses nor that I have a better collection of fine firearms. If one has a fine collection, kudos.


----------



## Sully805

I've always had a hard on for WWII weapons so I got me a AO M1911a1 with Novak Night Sights, and I got the mag loaded with 7 230 grain FMJ HP, so yea I wouldn't want to be the guy staring the the barrel of this thing!


----------



## Sr40ken

1911 is a hard piece to beat. It has been around for a hundred years for good reason.


----------



## Smitty901

Sr40ken said:


> 1911 is a hard piece to beat. It has been around for a hundred years for good reason.


Sometimes they get right and then just keep getting better. 1911's and AR's are barbie dolls for men you can take them out and dress them up over and over. This was my retirement gift
14 round double stack if needed it would do just fine.


----------



## Jazzman

Sr40ken said:


> specious? I'd think not. I was comparing and using as an example two popular cartridges, the 5.56 and 7.62X39. I was not entertaining debate of my rifle is better than your rifle nor proving my firearm knowledge is better than anyone elses nor that I have a better collection of fine firearms. If one has a fine collection, kudos.


 Now you've completely missed the pertinent point , in favor of a personally oriented arguement.

Lets just get down to the brass tacks , ballistically speaking. Neither 5.56/.223 OR 7.62 x 39 is anything to write home about , one being essentially a "varmint" cartridge and the other being essentially an underpowered .30-30 , overly much is made of both due to hype and fascination with " black rifles" , and yes I possess an AR , a very high quality one.....it's getting sold off soon because for my purposes it is of limited utility.

Many , many "preppers" are unrealistic about defensive /"zombie"/anit-personnel scenarios and situations , right down to fantasies as regards " shooting it out with the powers that be" , which will be , not to put too fine a point on it,*sheer suicide* , escape and evasion being infinitely more likely to be of more positive benefit.

And YES it WAS a specious comparison when you compared a 28 lb and up .50 bmg chambered rifle with common centerfir sporting arms that even when heavy barreled and scoped will run from 8 to 14 lbs , and that's without taking into consideration ammunition weight and physical dimensions.

And regardless of whether *you* think there is a "debate" or isn't , there is no denying the "horses for courses" aspect of this question. What is optimal or close to it for a given locale may well not even be close to it for a different locale/situation.


----------



## Sr40ken

Maybe you're indulging in some entertaining pugnaciousness, maybe not.
It appears you're making some assumptions. Niether the .226/5.56 or7.62X39 are my favorite cartridges. But thier utilty speaks for it's self.
How much ammo are you gonna need, clearly subjective and personal. Availablity to can be factored in. I wouldn't want some rifle that ammo was hard to come by. That being said I roll my own so that won't be much of an issue. 
Again I wasn't commenting or qualifying on the two rounds compared to others, that's your game.
Have fun, in the mean time I submit to your superiority. Have a nice day.


----------



## Jazzman

Sr40ken said:


> Maybe you're indulging in some entertaining pugnaciousness, maybe not.
> It appears you're making some assumptions. Niether the .226/5.56 or7.62X39 are my favorite cartridges. But thier utilty speaks for it's self.
> How much ammo are you gonna need, clearly subjective and personal. Availablity to can be factored in. I wouldn't want some rifle that ammo was hard to come by. That being said I roll my own so that won't be much of an issue.
> Again I wasn't commenting or qualifying on the two rounds compared to others, that's your game.
> Have fun, in the mean time I submit to your superiority. Have a nice day.


 It would rather seem that *you* are the one waxing pugnacious here , not I , were I to do so you'd be quite well aware of it. Secondly I make no assumptions.N O N E. Nor did I declare myself "superior" , that's your game in your thinly veiled passive-aggressive manner. As regards " hard to come by" , there are myriad other cartridges that are equally easy to obtain as 5.56 or 7.62 x 39 , in my case since I load for everything I have it isn't a consideration for me.

I merely pointed out the *fact* that various other commonly available cartridges have better penetration than the two in question , for some reason you got your ass chapped over that fact , a fact that I really could care less about , you then proceeded to make an invalid and specious comparison with .50 bmg , a cartridge most do not shoot or posses , you did so as if it were comparable to the variety of sporting cartridges it *isn't* , and regardless of whether you wish to dodge the fact or not , weight is a factor in both the given rifle and it's attendant ammunition when one has to carry the weight.

Now you make sure to let me know when you've been declared the arbiter of what may and may not be said here.


----------



## StarPD45

NOW NOW Children.

The bottom line is we will use whatever we have when the time comes.


----------



## Sr40ken

StarPD45 said:


> NOW NOW Children.
> 
> The bottom line is we will use whatever we have when the time comes.


Very true and when push comes to shove practice practice because when the heat on we need to operate our weapon of choice like our life depends on it, because it does.


----------



## Mr B

`I have have thirteen rifles, a riot shotgun and a glock 19 all with in five feet of me in my room, so I think I pretty much got it covered.


----------



## BigRat

As far as immediate action guns a pair of SR-40's upstairs in the bedroom and 20 gauge short barreled pump downstairs are the only ones kept loaded at all times. Heavy hardware is in the safe. 

Also please keep a light on our near your home defence guns, especially those that you would probably be using in the dark, lots of bad shootings could have been prevented with the use of a light. I have a TLR-2s on my SR-40, my wife's is clean as it's easier to carry. But she knows to go to mine, in case I'm not home at night. Plus a light/laser combo makes it a lot easier to hit in stressfull situations. Good idea also to practice clearing your own home, you'll be amazed at the amount of blind spots, I was. 

Of course my first Immediate action is usually on automatic, My German Sheperd Bailey is normally first to check out any strange noises for me first. Out of all my weapons, he's the one that makes me feel safest, as he's always loaded and available at home, and will most certainly give me time to get to any of my loaded weapons to back him up. Plus he's super protective of Mom so I feel safe when I'm not home.

BigRat


----------



## Sr40ken

BigRat, sounds like you're very well prepared. I carry an SR40 and have had it for a couple of years. I didn't know if I was gonna like it but after several thousand rounds through it I love it! It's been a quite rewarding piece to reload for to.
German Shepherds, very fine friends to have around!!!!


----------



## gregcheck

My stand kimber 1911 in 10mm, loaded up with double tap 165GR BJHP, on the better half's stand its a glock 17 with 135gr hyrdashocks
in the closet is my trusty M1 carbine loaded up with soft points. I keep a few magazines loaded for each.
I got to say I like the look of the judge too...


----------



## Sr40ken

Nice arsenal Greg!!!! You don't want em to get back up do ya!!!!LOL I've been drooling over 10mm's............someday!!!!LOL


----------



## countdown

If I'm not showering or sleeping, the G21SF with 230gr Gold Dots is on my hip. Otherwise, it's either in a pistol safe next to the bed or on the bathroom counter while I shower. When I've only got a moment's notice, that's my go-to firearm. If the situation dictates and time allows, there's plenty other choices to be had within a few minutes in the safe(s).


----------



## Smitty901

gregcheck said:


> My stand kimber 1911 in 10mm, loaded up with double tap 165GR BJHP, on the better half's stand its a glock 17 with 135gr hyrdashocks
> in the closet is my trusty M1 carbine loaded up with soft points. I keep a few magazines loaded for each.
> I got to say I like the look of the judge too...


 Please do some home work on the JUDGE it is a novelty gun not a real tool. It is the step child of the old MIL thunder 5. Charter arms has brought the Thunder back do to high sales of the judge.
A 410 is a near worthless man stopper and there are much better weapons to fire the 45 Colt if you choose. Taurus had looked at making it a 28 G but feds said NO. It is outlawed in CA because they re-classed it as a shot gun not a hand gun as the feds did. Others state have looked at this.
It is nothing more that a Mine is cooler big boy gun to throw down on the table, to take out back and have some fun trying to shoot trap with a hand gun.
True it is one of Taurus's biggest hand gun sellers but that don't make it good at much. Everyone I know that owns one has if for no other reason than they can.


----------



## Desert Marine

Yarhei said:


> Sitting next to me right now is my 9mm. I would prefer to use a shotgun, but I don't want to keep it out when the kids come over. The handgun is much more easy to move around and put up.


Depends on which BOL I'm at: In West Texas Shotgun and then 9mm. In Egypt AK47 and 9mm. I'm a expert marksman for various weaponry, however, I love the spraying of the shotgun lot of area coverage.


----------



## JC Denton

Oh man where do I begin. Probably one of my AK variants, like my MAK-90 or WASR. Or my Stag AR15. Or my tactical 870 12 GA. Or my Bushmaster M17S. Not my KAHR Thompson, that's just a novelty. Not my 10/22, that's a target gun. Not my 1100 or 1187 premier, those are for hunting. Possibly my Mossberg 464 lever gun. My Stevens double barrel 12 GA would be good. My Rossi single shot is not even up for consideration. Overall probably my MAK 90.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

As I am not yet old enough for a handgun (sadly), my go to is my Mossberg 464 .30-.30. I love it so much, I'm most comfortable shooting it, and have never had an issue with it.


----------



## gregcheck

Sr40ken said:


> Nice arsenal Greg!!!! You don't want em to get back up do ya!!!!LOL I've been drooling over 10mm's............someday!!!!LOL


I started shooting the 10mm oh so many years ago now, I first started out with a G20 but could never get the grip to feel " just right" and I blame that on the double stack magazine so after a few years and falling in love with the 1911 platform I ended with my kimber and have never looked back. On another note if the SHTF I think I would pass on the 10mm and opt for the 45acp version of the 1911 just becasue I think it would be much easier to find the ammo for it. That being said the power of the 10mm is up there on the list of good ones in my book that's for sure...
G


----------



## Dunbar

I would say,,,In the middle of the night - Mossberg 500 - 8 round. But if I am expecting trouble - AR


----------



## 9UC

When ask by an anti gun person if I carried my 9UC all the time, I smiled at her and responded, always, except when I'm in the shower, but I have considered using "Zip Lock Baggies". CCW and/or open carry a 9mm on the hip unless going out to the base, it's on the bed stand at night and a holstered 380 under the pillow.


----------

